# Hecht im Salzmantel ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Kennt einer das Rezept Hecht im Salzmantel ?


----------



## gdno (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hecht im Salzmantel ?*

ist im grunde genommen ganz einfach
du legt den hecht euf ein ausreichend großes backblech
dann bastelst du aus alufolie die form des fisches nach und legst das ganze als rand um den fisch.an jeder seite solltest du ungefähr 1 cm platz zwischen fisch und alufolie haben.dann machst du aus 1,5 kg grobem salz,2 eiklar und 100ml wasser eine masse und füllst einen teil(ca 5mm hoch) in die aluform.darauf legst du den fisch und umhüllst ihn vollständig mit der salzmasse.
dasganze muss dann für ca eine halbe stunde bei 200° in den vorgeheizten ofen.
dann entfernst du die alufolie und schlägst mit einem hämmerchen oder einem messer die salzkruste auf(besonders stilvoll ist es wenn du das am tisch machst und deine gäste zuschauen.
die ganze geschichte ist nur das grundrezept.man kann zu der salzmasse auch noch kräuter oder gewürze geben oder statt wasser wein oder schnaps nehmen,ganz wie du willst.

sollten noch fragen offen sein einfach melden.


----------

